# Rest in Peace JT McNamara



## AdorableAlice (26 July 2016)

A brave man.  Thoughts with his family.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (26 July 2016)

Shocked and gutted, its just the end of a tragically foreshortened life. So sad.
He was paralysed after a fall at Cheltenham in 2013. Commiserations to all connections.


----------



## Crackerz (26 July 2016)

I didn't know who he was, so i just Googled, such a sad story  RIP


----------

